# Wanna play free badminton



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

HI

Im a 30 year old danish guy who just moved to Dubai 3 weeks ago.

My wife is working fulltime, while i am a independent videoediter so i got a lot of sparetime at the moment.

I live in The Residences in Downtown Burj Dubai adjacent to Burj Khalifa and the building i live in has a lot of free facilities for residents. One of them is a badmintoncourt.

Im an intermediate player and my wife is a "good beginner".

So what i am looking for is either a guy who wants to play badminton with me for instance once a week or there about, whoes got about the same strength in badminton.

Or a couple with aprox the same strength as me and my wife.

If you are interested contact me tunsheik"a"gmail,com

Looking forward to hear from you

Cheers

Daniel & Pernille


----------

